

Show HN: Breakpoint.io - Share and get feedback on your side projects - drewtemp
http://breakpoint.io

======
goldfeld
I can't help but feel all these websites miss out on what makes Hacker News
great: density of information leading to a quick scan of the zeitgeist. I just
feel constrained looking at this website's frontpage.

~~~
binarymax
I agree. This is a good idea but the giant thumbnails are very hard to parse
since they clash with each other. Would be nicer if it was a simple uniformly
styled text list with taglines, and user interaction
(mouseovers/expands/something) to show thumbnails?

~~~
drewtemp
Thanks for the feedback. Prior to the current styling, I had a screenshot with
title, author, description, etc to the right. I found it cluttered and
difficult to read through a list of projects. I'll keep working on it and see
if I can find something.

~~~
bennyg
I think the name of the project is more important than who posted it. Maybe
switch the username for the Title, under each submission?

------
nns
It'd be good to have the projects tagline on the mouseover display - so one
doesn't have to navigate away to see what a project does. Great Job!

~~~
jqueryin
I was about to comment the same thing. I'd really like to see short
descriptions on hover of each thumbnail. I still can't tell what those sites
do.

------
mayank
Great idea and execution, but it's somewhat telling that some of the "side
projects" people are posting really don't look like side projects.

~~~
marknutter
What exactly is a side project supposed to look like?

~~~
rschmitty
An uncustomized bootstrap app? :P

------
danenania
I like the idea a lot. Nice work!

One slightly negative impression: while there are already lots of good
submissions and it looks like people are using the heart button, there are
very few feedback comments so far. I particularly like the idea of a smaller,
more tight-knit group of HNers giving each other feedback, since it seems
nearly impossible these days to get any attention for a Show HN post without
preexisting internet fame or a voting ring, so I found it a bit unfortunate
that Breakpoint seems be starting out more in the direction of show-off
gallery than a place for substantive discussion and critique in the HN vein.
I'm not really sure how to remedy this. Perhaps placing more emphasis on
discussion vs. screenshots could help?

~~~
vanni
"(...) there are very few feedback comments so far. I particularly like the
idea of a smaller, more tight-knit group of HNers giving each other feedback
(...)"

This is one of the reasons behind my Google+ community for and about Internet
Startups [1] - currently the largest one about this topic - where you can post
under the "Introduce your startup" category and get precious feedback.

[1] <https://plus.google.com/communities/100445483815501942968>

------
illyism
I love the idea! But I think it would be great if people would be able to
change their thumbnail screenshot that is shown on the popular and latest
list. I've added my project[1] but I changing the lead screenshot is not
possible which is a shame. It's also not possible to delete screenshots, which
should be a must-have feature.

[1]: <https://breakpoint.io/65-instaghent/> <http://www.instaghent.com/>

------
sirchadlington
I'm getting an Internal Server Error

------
TallboyOne
Internal server error

~~~
rschmitty
Not much.. but something
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://breakpoint.io/)

------
pseut
The phrase "hand- _whatever_ " has lost its novelty. I'm reluctant to make
such a short and flip comment, but I can't be the only person who cringes
every time I see it.

------
BryanB55
Nice idea. I added one of my projects: [https://breakpoint.io/84-quotepress-
turn-your-customers-into...](https://breakpoint.io/84-quotepress-turn-your-
customers-into-spokespeople/)

Although it looks like one of the screenshots I added is not displaying. Could
just be hackernews traffic maybe, I noticed there is also an image error with
the ad in the sidebar.

[edit] Looks like both screenshots are showing now.

~~~
TallboyOne
Amazon takes awhile to get up to speed from when I submitted mine.

~~~
drewtemp
A mix with Amazon + backend processing. The server was getting hammered so
there was a bit of a delay.

------
christiangenco
I'm getting server error 500 when I try to upload my project (dbinbox.com) :(

Edit: The developer (thanks Drew!) emailed me within ten minutes of posting
this, figured out what the issue was, and pushed a fix. I'm impressed.

Here's my weekend project dbinbox: [https://breakpoint.io/144-dbinbox-makes-
it-easier-for-people...](https://breakpoint.io/144-dbinbox-makes-it-easier-
for-people-to-send-you-files/)

------
j-m-o
Cool. I threw my side project up there:

<https://breakpoint.io/48-ringo/>

<http://www.tryringo.com>

Given that most Show HN's never hit the front page (mine was in the 1st page
of the 'new' tab for just 20 minutes!), hopefully this fills in a niche that
seems to be missing from HN. Good work!

~~~
drewtemp
Thanks for the feedback! I really want to turn it into a community where
others provide great feedback on their side projects.

------
pcorsaro
Very cool idea, I put my project up here: <https://breakpoint.io/101-grouvee/>

------
mootothemax
Very fun, I've added one of my projects here:
<http://breakpoint.io/43-trackchat/>

As others have said, the screenshots management bit needs to be improvement -
it's a bit of a guess as to what'll work best right now. But I imagine that
will come with time.

Good luck!

------
atte
I like the idea and the design. This has some overlap with Launchsky
(including a similar UI): <http://launchsky.com>

The main difference is that we're a platform for sharing ideas, and you're
sharing projects that already exist. In any case, good luck with this!

~~~
acedip
It says launching in early 2013. so when is it? BTW interesting concept, I'm
one of those "would be" users and shared it too :P

~~~
atte
We are launching the beta next week. Really glad to hear you have been
spreading the word!

------
justhw
Nice work. I'm glad you are tackling it [1], now it's off my table. Hopefully
your site is back up to let me signup. The UI could benefit from simplicity.

[1] = <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5030945>

~~~
drewtemp
I started the project a few days before that was posted. Seeing that only
inspired us to continue.

EDIT: Yeah, the site is getting hammered right now.

------
callmeed
I really like it and I hope you're able to get some traction/traffic with
it–but also balance it with having a solid community.

Frankly, submitting "Show HN" posts here is now useless and a bit frustrating.
Most of them seem to get lost.

------
georgelawrence
Cool site!

Suggestions: \- Use Gravatar for the avatar \- Add a field in the profile for
GitHub

Also, just added mine... <http://breakpoint.io/116-straply/>

------
rk0567
Cool :) few minutes before it was inaccessible but now it works fine! I added
my recent experiment : <https://breakpoint.io/121-railyo/>

------
ajryan
Another site that tackles this from a non-social angle: <http://criticue.com>
Interesting 1-for-1 review model. I've used it with good results.

------
wwwtyro
I like this quite a lot. I hope you keep iterating on it. I've added my
project: <http://breakpoint.io/50-underspark/>

~~~
drewtemp
Thanks. I plan to keep working on it. I've been working on it for a bit of
time now on the side and finally decided to release it.

------
bozho
I'd suggest adding features to keep people coming back. E.g' rss and email
subscription for 'hot' projects. Otherwise it might get pretty lonely when you
get off the hn front page.

------
c0d3sl1ngr
Hi, I am sure you are aware, but as I tried to load my project, your site
crashed. I ran this on a VM with a spoofed IP as well, so Im not sure whether
it is all domains or not...

------
inthewoods
Nice - posted my own side project - would love some feedback on the idea from
HN. <https://breakpoint.io/153-bento/>

------
coolbrow
Great idea! Hope I get good feedback on one of my newer projects:
<https://breakpoint.io/103-awdio/>

------
acedip
You could make signup quicker by adding login with facebook. In this case
probably twitter as you are also taking in the twitter username in profile.

------
tristanoneil
Awesome idea. Just added my side project :) <https://breakpoint.io/41-furnace>

------
TallboyOne
<http://breakpoint.io/45-pineappleio/>

------
ribeto
Nice idea. I think it's a great way to discover what other people are working
on as well

------
voltagex_
Needs a login-with-github button - most of my side projects are on GitHub
anyway.

------
vertis
Just added my project. Thanks for making something awesome :)

~~~
drewtemp
You're welcome. Thanks for the comment and adding your project!

------
machbio
cache problems with images of Breakpoint - still showing the same image even
after i changed the screenshot of my side project

------
johnrampton
you need more too it... What's the wow feature?

------
littledot5566
Site is down.

------
holgersindbaek
Down

